
Tesla launches solar rental service – solar panel system for $50 per month - vezycash
https://electrek.co/2019/08/16/tesla-solar-rental-service-solar-panel-system/
======
coding123
The solar install industry is going to "DIY". The do it yourself is going to
happen when people realize they are getting duped into 20k contracts for a few
thousand worth of equipment.

~~~
beatgammit
The problem isn't the equipment, but all the crap you have to go through to
install it. In most areas, you need to:

\- get building permit (requires a general contractor to sign off) \- get
electrical company to approve connection of your panels to the grid \- install
the panels (heavy) without compromising the integrity of your roof \- get an
electrician to sign off on electrical work and connect to the grid

The solar installer takes care of all of that for you and gets it installed
quickly.

I've looked into it myself, and the cost for all of the equipment is ~$7k,
while the best quote I got from an installer was ~$20k. I think a lot more
people would DIY if it wasn't so difficult to do it legally.

~~~
londons_explore
If you DIY it without all the permits, the chances of getting caught is very
low. The only reason to do the paperwork is if you want to sell your house
before the solar tech becomes obsolete.

------
Traster
I'm kind of astonished that they're trying to bring SolarCity back from the
dead after so long. I guess they must have finally got some contracts with
energy companies sorted to make this viable - because let's face it, funding
solar installations with junk bonds and then selling the electricity seems
like quite a capital intensive project for a company that is already capital
intensive.

------
londons_explore
Pay for 1 months rental, cancel service.

Still get all your neighbours thinking you're green for just $50...

~~~
sabareesh
HAHA if you cancel you have to pay 1500 $

~~~
londons_explore
I thought you could cancel but not have them removed from your roof.

------
Fjolsvith
I couldn't find this offering on Tesla's website.

~~~
pfundstein
I found this in the FAQ: [https://www.tesla.com/support/energy/solar-
panels/learn/rent...](https://www.tesla.com/support/energy/solar-
panels/learn/rent-solar)

I couldn't find anywhere to sign up though.

~~~
londons_explore
It seems like it might be guerilla marketing rather than an actual product...

------
Kimm0n0
How can this product be economically viable for Tesla?

~~~
londons_explore
They have deals with the power company for frequency regulation or some other
high value service I would guess. That's why only certain electricity
companies are allowed.

I bet the homeowner gets a reduction in their bill on the basis of total kWh
per month, but Tesla is participating in the local energy market on an hour by
hour basis, earning far more money in the afternoon "peak AC" hours.

